# What's your favorite flashlight?



## jmerq9999 (Mar 8, 2009)

Less than a year ago I found that Lowes carried the Surefire 6PL and G2L. I agonized over the decision for an afternoon and in the evening I picked up my first non-Maglite - the 6PL. It was instantly my favorite flashlight. I remember thinking that I wished that we had these back when I was doing search and rescue in the late '80s. The only issue was that it was too bright for most jobs.

Back in November my brother bought me an E1B. I loved the performance, but it didn't feel quite right in my hand. I bought a G2 Incan next. Except for the heat, the runtime, the sloppy tailcap, and the (eventual) need to replace the bulb, it was fine. I bought a Malkoff M60WL (LW?) for it and now it sits in my car glove box. I'm confident that it will work in an emergency, but it's definitely not my favorite light.

By any reasonable measure, I had enough flashlights. Still, I found myself reading CPF nearly daily. I wanted an A2 Red, but my experience with the G2 incan left me convinced that I'd be less than satisfied. I wanted a flashlight that performed like my E1B, but one that I could love like my 6PL. 

I bought an E2DL on an impulse. NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' 'BOUT! The low was low enough for any job and the high is just about perfect. Runtime is outstanding too. And it tailstands - i've found a new favorite! The only problem with this flashlight is that I don't dare take it through an airport for fear of confiscation. This is a problem because I fly a lot.

You might think that's the end of the story, but there's a little bit more. Today I bought an L1. Feels good, looks good, good low, good high, reasonable runtime, and airport safe! The L1 is my current favorite - I have a bit of an irrational emotional attachment to it and I've only had it for 5 hours.

What's your favorite flashlight, and why?


----------



## TKC (Mar 8, 2009)

*The McGizmo Haiku is my favorite flashlight. It has 3 levels, is titanium, has an incredible beam, and is a McGizmo.*


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Mar 8, 2009)

The Coast LED Lenser 4 watt 83 lumen 3xAAA Professional Use LED flashlight. EDIT: see my post HERE for pictures of it. I bought it just under a week ago and it has become my favorite LED flashlight I own due to its extreme brightness for the small size and high versatility in being able to go from a spotlight to a floodlight just by twisting the head.


----------



## FrogmanM (Mar 8, 2009)

Flashlight: McGizmo LunaSol 27
Why: PD UI, flood low, Throw high, Ti, Death Grip clip

Mayo


----------



## aussiebob (Mar 8, 2009)

A2 Red


----------



## PetaBread (Mar 8, 2009)

LifeFlux LF3XT

Why: It's my only light (so far), the lowest output level is amazing, and it's everything i expected plus more.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 8, 2009)

If you put a filter/diffuser on that E2DL it would not be so evil looking for airport security. (Depending on the person)

Edit- my fav is a tie between the E2DL and the Backup.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 8, 2009)

A year or 2 ago I would have had a very hard time picking ONE favorite flashlight. Now that I have my Ra Clicky 100WWCn, I can proudly say I have an absolute favorite. It has a smooth golden-warm beam, extreme ruggedness, multiple output options, good size, and now a good pocket clip(Arc+4 installed). All the things I need/want in my EDC light.


----------



## popcornpicker (Mar 8, 2009)

My favorite is the fauxtons from DX. I've given over 500 of them away and hear stories about how much people use them every day.

People don't realize how much they can use a flashlight until they have one with them at all times on a keychain.


----------



## jmerq9999 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'll be OK with Airport security, but the cost if I'm wrong is too high.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 8, 2009)

Seems this very question comes up
in a thread 'bout every 10 days or so . . . .


So far, i've always answered 'em
by saying my LiteFlux LF5XT.


A very nice flashlight, indeed. :thumbsup:



Now, let's see somebody ask again, later this month.



_


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 8, 2009)

My favorites seem to change every once in a while. Right now, my favorites are my Surefire E1L, and E2DL.


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 8, 2009)

jmerq9999 said:


> Back in November my brother bought me an E1B. I loved the performance, but it didn't feel quite right in my hand.



Try replacing the E1B tail with a Z68 and you'll have one of my favorites 







Gorgeous picture from *H20rower* - who first turned me on to this combo (thanks again!).


----------



## rockz4532 (Mar 8, 2009)

Fenix P2D Q5. Easily has the most usage day-to-day.


----------



## Snow (Mar 8, 2009)

I can narrow it down quite a bit, but not to just one. Here are my favorites:

SureFire M6
SureFire A2
Photon Proton
Ra Twisty


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 8, 2009)

That's easy. The LF3XT, though the Proton Pro is a pretty close second.

Geoff


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 9, 2009)

TKC said:


> *The McGizmo Haiku is my favorite flashlight. It has 3 levels, is titanium, has an incredible beam, and is a McGizmo.*


+1 Love the Haiku!





2nd is a Milky U2by2 12mm 18650 oo:





A close 3rd: Milky Black KL4 Boxter build on a E1B body and an E2D tailcap. The Dark Tort would certainly be in the top 10 now that I have modded it!





4th is this M30WF Leef 18650





5th will probably be my Ra clicky EDC Executive with a Ti bezel cut down by LLcoolbean and wvaltakis2's excellent bezel down deep carry Ti clip. Won't have all the parts till next week so excuse the lack of a pic! Also planning on putting in a U2SUN Seoul if I ever find one!


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 9, 2009)

E2DL
D10
EX10 Ti


----------



## AA6TZ (Mar 9, 2009)

All-out favorite: *SureFire* *U2_Ultra*
Close runner-up: *SureFire* *E2DL*
Cheers!

-Clive


----------



## GPB (Mar 9, 2009)

the answer changes regularly, but right now I think its my Tiable MA1. Its a single AAA 2-mode light that's rated at 100 lumens on high. I'm sure that's an inflated rating, but its a bright little sucker and small enough that I always have it with me.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Mar 9, 2009)

GPB said:


> the answer changes regularly


Same here. For the longest time it was the Ti PD-S, but now that I've sold mine it's hard to maintain a favorite that I don't currently own. So that being said, my favorite at the moment is a Muyshondt Aeon for more reasons that I could possiby get into in a short post.


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 9, 2009)

*Current favorite is probably a Fenix LD20, though my new Streamlight Stinger LED is giving it a run for its money. But since the LD20 is much more EDC-able, it gets the nod.*


----------



## RobertM (Mar 9, 2009)

*SureFire A2 (Red)*

I love how the red LEDs are easy on my eyes and preserve my night adapted vision. In addition, it's great having a regulated incandescent (knowing it's going to come on full brightness everytime). Plus, in the event that the incan. lamp should die, I still have the LEDs to get the job done until I can replace the lamp.

Although, I do have an A2-YG on order that should arrive today or tomorrow. :naughty: We'll have to see if it ends up replacing my beloved A2-RD


----------



## MWClint (Mar 9, 2009)

Brass Peak Rainier - 2amp custom "bi"-flupic, P7 DSWOI, ledil-S Boom

the Flupic UI makes for a great edc.
i prefer UI1, set to low(level 1), med(level 5), high(max)


----------



## CARNAL1 (Mar 9, 2009)

For me it's a tie between two lights.

1. Fenix L2D Q5, I love that it uses common AA batteries (I use Duracell 2650's) and has
so many modes. Great feel in the hand also.

2. Fenix P3D CE with the Tactical body. It only has 160 lumen high, but more than enough
for most tasks. I use 2 17500 Li-ion rechargeables. Great runtime.

I have tons of lights that I can use and I still find myself coming back to these two great little lights.


Happy Dark Trails


----------



## rolling (Mar 9, 2009)

1. Jetbeam M1X
2. SureFire L1 Cree
3. SF E2E + FM 18500 + LF 90lm 3.7V Bulb 
4. SureFire G2Z
5. NiteCore NDI *decrenelated*


----------



## tbhracing (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello- I am new here, but would love to add me favorites.

My fav for 

-Travel- The Streamlight Stinger, non LED.

-Work- The Streamlight Survivor 90 degree rechargable, Orange.

-Home defense- The old Streamlight 20XL, recharagle and a Strion next to the bed.

But my new all around favorite would be the Pelican 7060. Its like everything I want- rechargable, LED and fits my hand nice. I dont have one yet, but expect to get one someday.

Here is a picture of that Streamlight work horse. Its about 6 years old and by far one of the best lights I ever owned.


----------



## Zatoichi (Mar 9, 2009)

I think the E1L has nosed into the lead as my favourite, though it's not my most used.


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 9, 2009)

McLux III PD-S. Still my favourite because of the piston drive, overall feel and aesthetics.


----------



## a170 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nitecore D10


----------



## Tec40 (Mar 9, 2009)

I wish I could narrow it down to just one,but I can't. My favorites are the Surefire E2e with the MN02 bulb. The Princeton Tec-40,and the INOVA T1-MP. (The 2008 one with the netural white LED) When they come out with more EDC size lights with netural white LEDS, this list may change.


----------



## 22hornet (Mar 9, 2009)

One of my stainless steel Peak Fujiyamas. Great quality! I have them in white, blue and red leds. Good, flat, regulation as well when compared to a Peak Matterhorn.

some pics are in order 





















Peak family picture:





If I want something brighter I prefer a 2AA light like a Fenix L2D and, when I will finally get some 14670 cells and a charger, my good old, and beautiful, Surefire L2.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have any "nice" flashlights.

But I do have a LiteFlux LF3XT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 9, 2009)

My favourite light until now is Fenix TK10.

It's not the most usable, or the most practical during some situations. But it's so reliable. Stable to hold. And the beam is the best of all lights I have seen.

Regards, Patric


----------



## fenix-rules (Mar 9, 2009)

Fenix L1D is my favorite light , quality small, bright readily available supply of batteries. it is just so versatile i love it


----------



## stonehold (Mar 9, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> I think the E1L has nosed into the lead as my favourite, though it's not my most used.



My E1L has been on my hip since I got it.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 9, 2009)

AA6TZ said:


> All-out favorite: SureFire U2 Ultra



Same here. Just make sure mine has a Luxeon V, not a Seoul P4.


----------



## oregon (Mar 10, 2009)

A favorite that I like so much I bot a spare.






41-4275 AAA (uses a carrier which can be bot online, but I haven't needed another) side clicky on or off.

Great eye appeal with the rich lustrous deep black finish. It has an anti-roll head and tailstands with the lanyard attached. Purpleish beam with useful spill, enough throw to use as a nite walker torch and small hot spot w/o rings. Pocketable. Really like the ease of use with the side switch (you can hear a quiet click and feel the switch throw for great feedback from the soft button). A pocketable 5.5" x 1.25" x 1". Comfortable in the hand. $20, when Target runs a special.

oregon


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Mar 10, 2009)

nitecore extreme/zebralight H50 as of now, it varies on what I need and what my demands are but these are the two most used not favorite overall.


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 10, 2009)

*FENIX TK20*


----------



## chaoss (Mar 11, 2009)

Right now it's the RA Twisty w/McGizmo Ti clip (soon to be in my pocket ).
Flawless beam, three levels, great runtimes & bombproof design.


----------



## 656nm (Mar 11, 2009)

LF5XT. It has what I need in versatility, size, and light output, both high and low. My wife, who like to tease me about EDC, doesn't even notice when I have it on me 

I've got 30+ different light models in my collection including models from Nitecore, Fenix, JetBeam, Liteflux, Zebralight, Princeton Tec, Mag, and others, and the LF5XT is still the one that I grab the most.

I like it even more than the day that I placed the order. I have one in each finish, and they are my absolue no-regrets purchase.


----------



## Silversurfer (Mar 11, 2009)

Favorite pair: 

simple to use/every feature useful/convenient to carry

McGizmo Haiku + Muyshondt TI Aeon


----------



## Egsise (Mar 11, 2009)

Fenix TK20.:bow:


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 12, 2009)

Fenix TK10 Black. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy1970 (Mar 12, 2009)

Favourite EDC: Novatac 120T
Favourite home use light: Surefire A2 White

James...:thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 12, 2009)

General purpose: SureFire A2 Red
EDC: Muyshondt Aeon
Bump in the night: SureFire M6


----------



## Grubrunner (Mar 12, 2009)

My favorite light is the one I had delivered two days ago.... Tiablo Ace.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 12, 2009)

L1 or my C2-HA...hmmmm....C2-HA w/ P60L!!! Although the L1 still rocks, the one stage setting of the C2 wins over the awesome UI of the L1...sometimes simpler is better.


----------



## NoFair (Mar 12, 2009)

C2 HA with a Malkoff M30W (god I love warm tints) and a 2 stage tailcap

Smaller light favorite is a Seouled HDS, but after I put a warm white Cree in my NDI it has gotten more pocket time. Need warm Seouls or K2 TFFCs

I'd love a Ti PD with a warm white led, but funds and availability aren't cooperating...


----------



## ackbar (Mar 12, 2009)

656nm said:


> LF5XT. It has what I need in versatility, size, and light output, both high and low. My wife, who like to tease me about EDC, doesn't even notice when I have it on me
> 
> I've got 30+ different light models in my collection including models from Nitecore, Fenix, JetBeam, Liteflux, Zebralight, Princeton Tec, Mag, and others, and the LF5XT is still the one that I grab the most.
> 
> I like it even more than the day that I placed the order. I have one in each finish, and they are my absolue no-regrets purchase.



+1 It is the perfect light for me.


----------



## 1996alnl (Mar 12, 2009)

Surefire L1,excellent throw.Feels great in hand and a very useful low.
Love the UI and a tailcap switch that'll never fail (no clicks) uses only 1 cell. Perfect size.


----------



## H.Roark (Mar 12, 2009)

Overall: Leatherman Serac S3. 

I have had it for almost one month. I use it around the house every day, usually on low or medium. I also used it one day while working on my car. Still on the original Duracell coppertop it came with. 

Keychain: Fenix L0D-CE Natural. It does not see as much use, but it is amazing for the size. 

These are my only 2 "nice" lights. I am comparing to years of use of cheap incans and my recently led converted [email protected]


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 12, 2009)

I’ve got plenty of good lights I really like, and I was going to say my favorite was my EDC-P7, which as I’m typing this I’m still debating whether or not I like it more then my 5500+ Lumen Bigbeam 1766 C _"The Sun"_. The problem is the EDC-P7 is perfect “at least for me” for everything, and I can always have it on me, but 1766 C is simply EPIC:devil: compared to the EDC-P7, with nearly twice the run time, 8 times the power, and tank like construction. I think of it as the most user friendly true wire ever. In the end I think the title would go to the _"The Sun"_ because it has way more sentimental value:thumbsup:, and even though there is only a few EDC-P7s, there is Only one custom 1766 C:twothumbs.


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 12, 2009)

juggernaut: using that just has to make one giggle like a schoolgirl even before turning it on! 

just wicked "wide-grin-creating" light!


----------



## qip (Mar 12, 2009)

love the UI,output,levels,runtime and quality enough to do the job


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 13, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> juggernaut: using that just has to make one giggle like a schoolgirl


 
Or a mad scientist….:devil::laughing:


----------



## Well-Lit (Mar 13, 2009)

I would have to say e-series size lights along with the varying lego factor that comes with it. LED & Incan both.

Best Regards:
Bob


----------



## flashy bazook (Mar 14, 2009)

It's not a single light that is my favorite, but a whole "system" around the 6P formfactor--battery tubes plus different drop-ins (Malkoffs) and tailcaps.

It's one light in your hand but it can be anything from a floody 500+ lumen MC-E to a throwy 230+ lumen, a longer runtime throwy 140 lumen or an indoors 80 lumen beam made floody with a diffuser.

Or you can run the whole system (excluding the MC-E) with NiMH AA's as well with the Malkoff M30 family of drop-ins, with the 3xAAA being a nice possibility for the higher lumen output.

You can use different battery combos (2x18650 down to a 1x123 and 2xAA). And if you like a tactical SF tailcap you can use that, and if you want infinite variability in output you can get that too (UNIQ tailcap).

Now, for JUST ONE flashlight (if you say it's not fair to compare a whole family of flashlights, even if it is related and interchangeable via various parts), maybe the JetBeam III-M?

It's got top throw and lumen output (for an LED), and a second programmable mode with nearly unlimited lumen and strobe output possibilities (down to a minimum 2 lumen output).


----------



## wrencher (Mar 14, 2009)

The two I always have are my logo L1 and Ra Proto Gt. The L1 is simple, to operate. The Proto is a classic. 

Jeff


----------



## cave dave (Mar 14, 2009)

Cr123:
Ra170cn

AA:
Nitecore D10

Headlamps:
Zebralight H50: for flood use
PT EOS SSC reflector: for most everything else


----------



## sappyg (Mar 14, 2009)

incan: SF e2e

LED: Ra EDC- E


----------



## RyanA (Mar 16, 2009)

I guess my G3 hotwired with AW Li-MN RCRs and a WA1185, just for the sheer output (~1000+ lm). It also fits nicely in the hand. Not exactly a runtime monster though.


----------



## gsxrac (Mar 16, 2009)

My newly acquired Novatac 120T. It has an amazingly clean beam, performs well indoors and outdoors, is very versatile and seems to have the prefect UI, and I dont feel the need to hack it I like all 3 modes as is. the ".3lm" is perfect for nighttime map reading and just trying to be stealthy around the house at night and the medium is good for un-adapted night time lurking around the house and the High is perfect for everything else! And I like the momentary and the way the strobe is available from any mode =):twothumbs


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Mar 16, 2009)

mine has to be my: KT2 head + 2X18500 body + 102mm ext for 3X18650's running a WA1185 and a AW soft start switch! or for a smaller light if i take out the 102mm ext the KT2 head and replace it with a 9P bezel and D26 bi pin with FM1794 bulb and 2X18500's, i also like that setup too!


----------



## 325addict (Mar 17, 2009)

It depends. In my wallet there's always the Fenix E01 for that "just-in-case-I-forgot-the-other-EDC" situation, and at this moment the L1 LumaMax is nearly always with me. 
The Fenix will be replaced by the LD01 in the near future. Much better color of the light, and has three modes (I don't want those unneeded modes like strobe and SOS).

When I have in the E1e I think this one will replace the L1, just because I like the tint of incans more, and.... it is even smaller :thumbsup:

Timmo.


----------



## parnass (Mar 18, 2009)

I have several "favored" lights, so it is difficult to pick just one.

Some of my favorites are:

*2008 Inova T1-MP*: 100 lumens for 4+ hours with oodles of spill. A wall of light. Short for a 2xCR123a flashlight and built like a tank. USA-made and half the price of most Surefires.

*Surefire E2L Cree*: 45 lumens of long throw for 9+ hours.

*Surefire E1L Cree*: 3 and 45 lumens with good runtime. Love the user interface -- simple to operate. 

*Energizer 1AA Cree*: Surprisingly good value. Very clean and white illumination for only $17.99. Inexpensive light which doesn't require pampering.

*Peak 3-LED Matterhorn in stainless steel lug body*: Bright, white. Looks and feels classy.


----------



## knightrider (Mar 18, 2009)

It would be my old L4. Love the design and wall of light. Mine was a gift and also has a great tint and no donut. The fins and short stocky head is cool looking. It is really nice - my favorite for sure!


----------



## Rossymeister (Mar 18, 2009)

My All Time Favorite?

Surefire M6 Guardian


----------



## mightysparrow (Mar 18, 2009)

CR123: Ra Twisty TW100 and TW85
AA: JetBeam E3P
CR2: Luxogen LR12w


----------



## Sean (Mar 18, 2009)

Right now it's the Surefire Titan T1A.


----------



## H2Orower (Mar 18, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> Try replacing the E1B tail with a Z68 and you'll have one of my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I haven't been on CPF as much as I used to, and just found this thread this morning. 

Thanks for the compliments and picture recognition *bullfrog*.

And to answer the question of this thread, my favorite is the above pictured E1B w/ Z68 along with the E2DL... Although that black E1E/Z68/KL1 in the picture is probably my favorite light strictly appearance wise.


----------



## AA6TZ (Mar 19, 2009)

parnass said:


> *Peak 3-LED Matterhorn in stainless steel lug body*: Bright, white. Looks and feels classy.


*Parnass*,

It *is* classy! I think I'll be purchasing *one* shortly, as well.

Best Regards,

-Clive


----------



## jgraham15 (May 16, 2009)

My NiteCore Defender Infinity R2 is by far my favorite flashlight!!! I wish NiteCore would build a flashlight around the size of the Olight I20 with 300 lumens or more and the same UI as the NDI. Also it would be perfect if you could use a 17670 in it like the Olight I20 and it would need a nice strong clip. 

I also wish NiteCore would make a clip for the NDI!!!


----------



## kramer5150 (May 17, 2009)

6P bored to 18.65mm, hosting a DX:MCE drop in, foil packed to maximize cooling. 350 Lumens on high and a cool running 150 Lumens on low (MrGman tested). Moderate hot spot, geared more for flood, surprisingly great tint. The 150 Lumen low mode is surprisingly bright, with its broad beam pattern everything lights up sufficiently within ~35-40 feet. Indoors, the low mode is plenty for my needs. Strobe mode SUCKS though... just gets ion the way.


----------



## gsxrac (May 17, 2009)

Im officially changing my favorite flashlight to the Surefire C2 with a Malkoff M30, AW 17670, and Surefire FM34 flip diffuser. 

Reasoning, Its the perfect size for every kind of use I can think of. The C2 is also a pretty darn strong host. It has a pocket clip and small combat grip which is always a plus. The M30 has a great light output to runtime mixture along with its throwy beam which has plenty of spill! Then when you add the FM34 you have a light you can use to light up a room or just a good area light for when your outside or camping.


----------



## Igor Porto (May 17, 2009)

For EDC, currently is a Nitecore D10.

For outdoors and some throw, the Olight M20 Warrior.


----------



## BigBluefish (May 17, 2009)

Currently, and though I've bought a few lights since I purchased it, my favorite is the Fenix L1T v2. Two ueful levels of output, forward clicky, utterly simple UI, and a nice beam with no rings and no funky blue, yellow or green tint.


----------



## TKC (May 18, 2009)

*My favorite flashlight is the McGizmo Haiku. My favorite flood beam flashlight is the Sundrop 3S!*


----------



## BentHeadTX (May 19, 2009)

D10 with stainless pocket clip for general use, I love the McGizmo Smart PD, small size, variable output and Eneloop AA power.

For long throw outdoor use, my aspheric lens HA-III 2D Mag with Q5 Cree and smooth stainless steel bezel. A nice flood with head removed, spill light with reflector head or laser beam throw with the lens. 

I can go from very low to mega throw with only two lights. What is there not to like?


----------



## lrp (May 20, 2009)

Right now it is the La Petite Killer!!!


----------



## Oddjob (May 20, 2009)

My newly acquired McGizmo Lunasol 20 has taken over as my favourite light bumping my previous favourite the McLux III PD-S mizer.


----------



## Benson (May 20, 2009)

Hmmm... My favorite light so far? Honestly, it's my first serious light -- a homebuilt 4D MagP7.

But it might soon be eclipsed by a big hotwire I've been working on off-and-on, or a smaller regulated hotwire I'm planning...

Why that light (or that one, or that one...)?
Because they're _mine_ -- lights made by me, the way I wanted them. If they work, I can take all the credit (Mag, SSC, and such don't count ), and if they don't... well, I _better_ know how to fix them. I do more than a little tweaking on various smaller lights, and I'm working on a minimag that'll be just about as uniquely mine when it's done and still doesn't feel so... _special_, so I guess the comfortable size of a 3/4/5D Mag must play a part, too...


(FWIW, my favorite off-the-shelf light is an Akoray K-105 -- rock-solid, 3 fully programmable modes, and more than a little brightness in high. My favorite near-stock is a _lot_ harder to say, but probably a 14670 new-model MiniMag with a Rebel-3D pill.)


----------



## callmaster (May 21, 2009)

My favourite lights are the ones I use daily. That's the 4C maglite (mce mod) and most recent quad p7. 

If I need something lighter, I've got the dbs, the tk11 or the ra lights on me as well.

Batteries? always got 12-15 18650 on me, and up to 8 cr123a just in case.


----------

